# Thumb Trigger or Hinge?



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I've shot every type over the years I suppose. 

I learned to shoot back tension with a Winn Free Flight glove of all things and got my first big win with it too. So, I learned to operate it well and learned to trust the index finger releases so most of my time has been spent with them and most of my best scores have been shot with index fingers....very heavy index fingers. The worst part of any wrist strap release....is the wrist strap itself. Stretching, sweating, age, weather.... it's hard to keep an ultra consistent fit from day to day or month to month. 

For about 6-7 months, I've been shooting nothing but a thumb release. I really enjoy it and it works well for me. It supports the way I "want to shoot".... concsiously aiming....subconsciously executing. I want my mind completely down range as soon as I raise the bow. 

Over the years, i've had moments of brilliance with a hinge but very rarely have I chosen to shoot them when there was anything on the line.

It's all in what you have confidence in.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Like tmorelli I used a index release for years and had nice success. Went with a thumb release and have had about the same success.

Depending upon how you fire a hinge, the thumb release allows one to fire without the wait.

Tried the hinge route and never got confident. I used it for spots once for a first time try and I nailed a 299 and a bunch of Xs. Still never felt confident and have stayed with a thumb release.


----------



## Khaslem (Mar 19, 2012)

Thumb for me. It offers the option to fire the release manually in less than ideal conditions. With a hinge in my experience the results of "punching" are far more drastic than punching a lightly triggered thumb release. I am not advocating learning to flinch and punch as the ideal, but in extreme angled shots and windy conditions sometimes there is a competitive edge in just being confident that your release can be made to fire when the sight picture is good. If a person only shot indoor target a hinge would be ideal, but if your shooting takes you outside of ideal shooting. I would always choose a thumb for the options it offers.


----------



## sublauxation (Nov 21, 2013)

I shot a hinge through the 80's/90's and just got back into archery. I think because I'm only shooting 1x/week I was getting a lot of oops's with the hinge. I went to a thumb a month ago and love it. I keep the hinge in my quiver as my shot execution is virtually the same with both releases and I plan to use it from time to time to keep myself honest with the thumb release... but I really do like the thumb release.


----------



## seafaris (Jul 29, 2012)

I went from a hinge to a thumb release. I seem to be able to relax more because I know it's going to go off. The biggest advantage that I noticed was last year when I would shoot outdoors in the wind I would start punching the hinge, then when I moved indoors it would take a few days to not punch the hinge. I went to the thumb release a few months ago, (It still a work in progress) and it worked great indoors. Two weeks ago I was shooting outdoors for the first time this year at 40/50/60 (making a sight tape) and the thumb trigger worked great. The next day I was shooting indoors and it transitioned with no problems.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm definitely leaning to going back to a thumb. I hold hard against the wall as I pull through my shot. I find that sometimes when under pressure I tend to pull on all 3 fingers with fairly even pressure....unfortunately it just won't go off that way. I know that a thumb will go off that way with the way I shoot one.

Now to start the process of trading my hinges for triggers....gotta love this game.


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

Im in the process of going from a thumb to a hinge and loving it at the moment. Still very new in the journey but my confidence is a lot higher and i feel more relaxed when shooting. All i have to do it worry about aiming down range and the release does the rest.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

well i have to shoot a hinge i am a type A person i really have no choice,but my son is a type B person so he shoots a carter 4 finger which is thumb type release and he does do it the correct way with back tension.i do think maybe the thumb type release just maybe a little better in the wind and just maybe easier to get a higher x count if shot properly. but i am no expert.good luck


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

I like a hinge. For me, I can shoot it the most consistent. If it doesn't go off during the period I expect it to, then I know something is wrong and I should let down. For me, I don't have the best sensitivity in my hands and I really can't preload the thumb barrel on a thumb trigger release consistently enough. Add into that the possible tension in my hand being inconsistent to rotate the release enough if firing it properly, and I have a release that doesn't want to go off, but I don't know why (1 more variable). With a hinge, it can only be finger tension or poor set up, which transcends release style. 

Saying that, I intend on shooting a thumb release for hunting this year and will be shooting it as often as possible until then. For some reason, I just cannot bring myself to consider a hinge in a hunting situation, though I know there are people that do.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

Depends on the bow.
If it uses limb stops, I prefer a thumb trigger
Cable stops, I much prefer a hinge.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Outdoor usually a thumb. Indoor using a hinge. I like a hinge but when you add wind can be a problem


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

In the yard and in unpressured settings, I can shoot a thumb trigger better than I can a hinge. I think it's the overall method of using the release that makes the difference. I am more of a "command" shooter when it comes to a trigger release, and if I do it just right, I can pretty much pick my spots and call my shots. With the hinge, I more the less just float around where I want to hit; some times I hit it, some times I don't. But it is always close if I don't hit it. In the non pressure situations, I am much more accurate with the trigger.

In a tournament or the pressured situation. I absolutely come unglued with a trigger. I can pull it together for a few shots, and then I will throw one off really bad by punching. Actually what happens is...I anticipate the shot and just totally collapse my form without ever hitting the trigger. It looks something like the bow string being jerked away from me, and then somewhere in the mix, I hit the trigger and some times it hits the target and some times it does not. 

Somewhere in this mix, I discovered that I don't do the above when shooting with the hinge release. And overall...I am more accurate with that method of letting it float and hit somewhere in that float zone, than I am by trying to command shoot. Actually, since going to a bow with cable stops and putting weight where I needed it....my float zone is smaller than it ever has been, and I am shooting the hinge extremely well, score wise. I shot two 3D shoots this past weekend with 20 target ASA scoring and equaled my highest score ever....and I'm now shooting in a different class that has more max yardage than I was when I shot the high score.


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

I personally enjoy using a hinge for everything! I have heard back tension makes you less accurate on uneven ground but I use the T.R.U. Ball Sweet spot II with the safety so I don't really worry about that haha


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

It used to be strictly hinge for me. But last year to help get over a case of anticipation & punching, I switched to a thumb trigger. 
Now I'm about 50:50
I think I'm a little more accurate with the hinge in low pressure situations, but that's from being able to time my punch with it. 

In pressure situations, the thumb trigger seems a little better now. 

Many years ago, when I started using a hinge, they told me lock away my wrist release and only shoot the hinge until I mastered it. My wrist releases are still locked away. It's been so long since I shot a wrist release that when I tried one recently, it felt awkward. I had a hard time using it. 

Allen


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Hinge.. even when I hunt.. LOL


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

No more hinge or thumb for me, I will be shooting the ringer.


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

I shoot thumb trigger with back tension. The reason is that i had tp so bad that i switched to hinge and stayed with it for years until i was literally unable to punch. I tried hunting with the hinge and i had problems getting it to go off if the animal was moving and i had to track the moment. Standing still animals were on problem. I switched to thumb trigger and shoot it for competition and hunting. I am not one of those shooters that can switch back and forth without running into some mental reprogramming issues.


----------



## Mountainrider (Feb 7, 2008)

I like to shoot both. Carter Target 4 but only shoot it with three fingers and a TRU Ball sweet spot three finger. Best score has been with the Target 4 shoot it with back tension, but I'll tend to get sloppy with my shots after shooting it a while, then I go back to the hinge.


----------



## sublauxation (Nov 21, 2013)

aread said:


> Many years ago, when I started using a hinge, they told me lock away my wrist release and only shoot the hinge until I mastered it. My wrist releases are still locked away. It's been so long since I shot a wrist release that when I tried one recently, it felt awkward. I had a hard time using it.
> 
> Allen


Same here. Many years ago I played with a fletchmatic wrist release. It really is a nice release. Last year I found it in the pile and brought it to the range to try and couldn't get any decent anchor point with it. No more wrist releases for me. 

When I hunted it was mostly with a hinge. The first walking deer I shot at walked about 7 yards (quartering away) before I executed the shot and I went right under it's belly.


----------

